# new chap on site !



## rdt (Jan 30, 2008)

hi guys and any gals  

My DW was recommended the site and after using her code to veiw topics and good stuff, appiled to be signed up.

we been trying ttc for three years, been married for five years this year,  

so people can imagine some of the comments that we both get  

DW was diagnosed with PCOS on bloods and uss and then on HSG had ? blocked tube........ then when we went to clinic to have me checked out found that I had low sperm count, low mobility and abnormal sperm head - talk about kicking you whilst down.

that was last year and just when we were planning to start clomid - i got ill, very ill and ended up in hospital for a month and have taken a year to recover. then over christmas just gone, we discover that my DW has had suspected meningitis.  . she is Ok now   .

So back to clinic in march - to see what they say !  


any advice guys ?

ta in advance

rob


----------



## Loki (Jun 21, 2007)

Welcome aboard Rob 

Sounds like you've both had a very rough ride. Not a lot I can offer by way of advice, only to wish you both the very best of luck


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Rob

Welcome to FF and the Mens room

 to you and your wife- you have both been through alot with your health as well as ttc

good luck for your clinic appointment in march

M J
xx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi ya Rob,

Just replied to anther post of yours before i typed this one.

Anyway nice to meet you, and what a rough road you and your DW have been down of late.

Plenty of chilling is the best advice i can give, and looking after one another is paramount


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

Hi Rob

Welcome to the Mens' Room. Sounds like you've had a rough ride so far.  

I hope things will improve for you and I wish you the best of luck with your treatment.

Neil


----------



## rdt (Jan 30, 2008)

hi guys,



after yesterdays fun at the neurologists  on my own birthday  -DW was given all clear  , looks like the viral meningitis. it is all gone and shes just left with the after affects  .

Then we had the bomb shell that she would have to stay on the medication for the next 6 months at least - " you should be off by Christmas" we were told.........  as it makes any thoughts of   is on hold !  , as you can`t even think about it and the only other thing would be to have DW come off the pills and then we would be back to square one  

sometimes it appears that what you get with one hand, you have it taken away with the other hand. 

still at least we have each other and are healthily and it means that we can spend this year both getting well and back to normal, why am i feeling such a  . 

After a year of hell - we can see the end of the tunnel and its not someone bringing us more sh*te with a torch.  

sorry if this mail appears all over the place - just my head say "yeah you both well and getting better - you need to chill and get better " and my heart goes " boo hiss more time from have out own little one and more comments from people along the lines of - you`re both young and plenty of time and other stuff that people come out with! "    soz for appearing to conplain about my DW been given the all clear just feel that we had a bit of a kick in the teeth after the good news....

hope everyone ok and send out        to you guys

Rob


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

rdt my heart goes out to you, we have many slaps in the over the past 4-5 years, but sometimes its like your relationships are being tested.

But your right, at least you have each other and this can show how strong your relationship is.

Hope everything works out for, and rant away when ever you like

Jon


----------



## rdt (Jan 30, 2008)

soz if appeared to have dropped off the face of the earth  

Just been totally knacked after finally getting back to work after the year of hell and been in hosptial for sooooo long - thought that i would get ticketed or had been wheel clamped.

still had our meeting at the clinic and we had some good    news - they have decided to send us straight to IVF (do not pass go DO not collect 200 quid)   as soon as DW has finished her medicine for her viral meningitis. we have to have the round of tests but at least makes us feel that we are starting to get somewhere after all the crud we have had over the last couple of years.

so off for bloods and then for another   or  test ...... oh what a hardship (NOT).
and then see what they say after easter......  

nice to see people are having some good news as nice to see others having some good luck!

     to you all

off for lay down now - these half days do catch up with you LOL.......


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi ya

Nice to see things are moving for you, i did wonder where you had dissappeared too.

I know what you mean about half days Terrible


----------



## rdt (Jan 30, 2008)

had to go back as they didnt want to pay me to stay at home anymore ! 

still the look on peoples face as i run for the door at lunch still makes me smile


----------



## rdt (Jan 30, 2008)

back to clinic to day to find out where we stand.

got the results for my SA, given the last one was all bad across the board....did not have high hopes

46 million   ,
47 % mobility   
0 morphology    . ( they had 46 mill to look at and could not find at least a couple ? I want a recount (Lol)

so we (with clinic) have decided that It would be IVf +/- ICSI depending on what my sample is like on the day   We looking at around september/october to start our one free go on the NHS.

So we have a couple of months to get in shape and get all the vitamins and such like into my system and then see if we are Blessed.

     to all

Rob and Abbi (DW)


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Thats great news Rob at least you know were you stand and as you say you can get yourselves ready

Have they given you any advice on do's and dont's in the mean time or do you just carry on as you are


----------



## rdt (Jan 30, 2008)

just carry on as we are   (not much help) and let then know when we are "ready"  aka DW off medication and we are ready to start......

DW has a ton of books on what vits and stuff to take so look like a trip to the health shop to stock up.

DW knitting for england at mo as we have a couple of friends who are due to drop in the next couple of months - two are due to ivf and Isci so we know what they have had to endure.


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Thats good though Rob ( just carry on as you are ), at least you know you are on the right track.

My DW has done a bit of knitting in the past, although i recon if she did it now she would a jumper with one arm longer than the other.

Good luck buddy, i am looking out for you both


----------



## rdt (Jan 30, 2008)

HI Everyone,

soz for the long delay and been all quiet!  

the last two weeks have been a roller coaster of Fun with a capital F ! 

DW has been and out of hospital three times..... paramedics to house twice and stays in A & E!  

It started off two weeks ago - she felt ill and we thougth she had flu, she went to work in a Tuesday and I got a phone call saying come and collect her - took her to docs , who sent us straight to A&E - by which time she Had became photophobia ( hated the light- coat and blanket over head, ) hands white, slurred speech and lack of co-ordiation - seen after 3hrs by neuro team and put on ward for a week for tests including MRI scan turns out she had a major servere migraine.... sent home Friday,  Saturday night find her on bathroom floor unable to breath - dial the 9`s and rushed to A&E for a stay over night, say she had a bad bronchi spasm ( lungs shut due to chest infection dispute chest xray been clear!

Monday I go to work, come home early due to spending most of weekend in A&E to find ambulances and first responder out side house with DW on Oxygen......... go back to a&e at different hospital - admitted late at 2am in morning to ward, got home to collect some clothes for Dw for over night stay - to find some little toe rag had put a brick thought the back of her car window - nothing taken and no one heard anything ! Consultant saw DW in morning and told her she was having a major interaction to the Medicine for her migraine....... ! so now she cant be a happy Happy at home for home birth due to her now having a major reaction to nearly all pain killers sold over the counter !

after last years fun and games of me been major ill - you would think that if U saw this on TV they were making it up! 

still we OK now and resting and getting car sorted.........

as one of our friends asked - "cant you just do a common cold or something like it?"

- we are going to goggle this thing called the common cold - sounds dangerous!!!     

still we are all OK now !

hugs to all     and       to those who need them !

Rob and Abbi

x


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Fair do's Rob, my heart goes out to you both  

What a time you have both had, lets hope things are picking up for you both now   

Send my regards to the DW and lets hope there is some good news around the corner


Cheese (Jon)


----------



## wishingwell (Jun 5, 2008)

I have to say that there is still a big hope for you both!  For us women, it is certainly easier to rectify a fertility problem.  For you, that fact that you have sperm is great!

Have you heard of: Clomid?  I have only recently come across this and it does help along way for a woman to become pregnant.  I am sorry that I cannot give you any more details.

My husband is sterile, so there is no hope of us having children and we are coming up to our 17 annivsery without ever bearing children.  On the positive side - is there one?  Yes, we do not have to worry about condoms, the pill etc!

You will get through this and next time will no doubt be announcing a new arrival?!!!!!

All the best 

Suzanne


----------



## rdt (Jan 30, 2008)

hi guys and gals,

long time no speak !

life at our end been mad - but the light is at the end of the tunnel with us now looking at hoefully starting our ICIS trip in october..........whooooo!

cheese - fab news ! both of us are pleased for you  

been on hols and just had a major weekend away with friends..........

layed a new patio ........... and rain comes now   

rob


----------



## rdt (Jan 30, 2008)

on count down to tuesday - will sort out date to start outr first attempt at ICIS.....

finger crossed......   

will let you guys know more after the meeting at the clinic

ROb


----------



## iamthestig (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi y'all, mate of mine recommended the site as myself and mrs stig are encountering some probs, and my views and fellings seem to not count. Just wondered if I could join in and play here?


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Welcome aboard buddy, join the clan.

Plenty of info and support floating about, great site.

Give me a shout if you need any links to the site


----------



## rdt (Jan 30, 2008)

GOOD NEWS - we are looking to start ICIS next month - the clinic gave us the go........so now we play the waiting game....... after three years of hell and bad luck with health - we can start thinking about it.... scary........LOL.........

just hope everything goes ok...   

rob


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi Rob,

Got my fingers crossed for and your Dw, lets hope you have some great news soon aye!!.

Cheese


----------



## rdt (Jan 30, 2008)

cheese,

thanks matey..... 

rob


----------



## crazykates DH (Feb 3, 2008)

rdt great news just read your posts hope all goes well for use both lots off      from dw and me

karl


----------



## nomadcelt (Nov 21, 2007)

RDT,

wow - you've certainly been through it all and are now safely out the other end!

Wife and I are going through ICSI now and are happy to try and help you (or anyone else) along the path. 

All the best,

John


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi John Welcome aboard  

Hope you find the boards useful, we have a nice bunch of chaps on here


----------



## rdt (Jan 30, 2008)

WOOOHOOOO !  

ICIS is a goo goo goo!

yes that right we ARE BOTH OFFICALLY WELL ENOUGH FOR OUR ONE FREE GO !   

We got our ivf timetable today.........

teaching how to stick BIG needles in DW on the 10th oct  , first scan on the 5th november and then day ten scan on the 14th november AND THEATRE WEEK OF THE 17TH..............

after all the sadness and crudd - its amazing to think things are agoo goo.............

half of me is scared witless, half of me is bubbling over at the thought of it...........

rollercoaster ride ahoy!      

thanks in advance for all your wishes.....

Rob and abbi
x


----------



## rdt (Jan 30, 2008)

Hope that everyone is bright and breezy today!  

We had my DW scan on friday  - have got 16 follies!  (excluding little ones) - 7 on left (one 13mm, one 12mm, x2 11mm, 3x10 mm) and 9 on right (x2 15mm, one 13mm, x3 11mm, x2 10mm, and one 6mm) - on 150iu menopur - low dose to help prevent ohss as DW has pcos. Endometrium is 8mm at min.    Am soooo glad was really worried that there would be no follies at all so am really excited now!    

So in order for follies to grow a bit more, the clinic has decided to do ec on Wednesday 19th Nov, and et on Friday 21st Nov, hopefully with an otd of 4th-5th December.  We (both of us) have to take some antibiotics on monday before ec, and trigger shot is 21:30hrs on 17/11/08, so is in the fridge chilling nicely!  Wow! It's really happening now!  

just hope all goes well and we get the  

major scare for me is that I have good   as last time due to illness - those who have read know how bad i`ve / we`ve been had  . sigh

so hope all well and jsut a big thank you to cheese and those other who have been so supportive during this mad rollercoster !!

rob


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

16 follies is excellent. 

Best of luck.

Neil


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Ahh thats great news, made up for you both.

Everything seems really well for you both, and i have my fingers crossed for you both.

The Cheese's are wishing you all the very best.

Not been on properly for a while so it is nice to catch up, got a ton of emails to get through too


----------



## rdt (Jan 30, 2008)

well today been a  day today - we got 5 eggs (DW was absolutely gutted as we had had 16 follies), but more kick in teeth was the fact that my sperm had 0% normal appearance, although improved numbers and swimming in right direction, so have had to have icsi done.

Without meaning to sound down, we don't know if we will even make it to et on friday , and am absolutely in shock that even with vits and everything my appearance of sperm is still 0% and am distraught , keep feeling that I have let DW down.

So we will find out tomorrow am whether any have fertilised and what they look like in terms of possible grading, but I don't really think that it has sunk in !

If they do not fertilise, then this will be the end of the road for this cycle for us.

Am trying to think loads of positive thoughts , but is very difficult, and am dreading that call tomoz to let us know what is going on with possible embies......

Soz if this sounds like me just venting spleen but jsut feel after all we have been through we might just have a little bit of luck.... so any   accepted for our wee ones.......

rob
x


----------



## rdt (Jan 30, 2008)

well what a difference a day makes -  

jsutr had the phone call from the emboloysit to say that 4 out of the five where mature enough to use for ICIS and we have 100% fertillization and 4 embies dividing and grwoing normal and a date for ET of tomoz at 10am............ 

this is one rollercoaster of a ride and Im holding on tight as dont know where its going to end!

rob


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello rdt  

Yup - a rollercoaster ride is about right   .

Well done!! You hung on in there and got some great news    

Will be looking out for the next step  

And huge   or feeling as though you've let DW done. Nothing could be further from the truth  . It must be so difficult sometimes to shake that feeling - I do understand  

Love

LL x


----------



## rdt (Jan 30, 2008)

Well we had the et this am at 10:30, so now DW is officially PUPO!!!      and hope that Pinky and Perky (or is that Iggle and Piggle? Lol) stay put, and snuggle in nicely.  Dw had to laugh - I drove the slowest I have ever have (in the 9 years we have been together), and cursed every pothole and manhole cover for the 11 miles it took to get us home, and said 'Stuff the other drivers, I've got precious cargo on board'     

The et was painless- but we were laughing all the way through for some reason, and everyone else laughed too, so broke the ice a bit.

We got 4 grade one embies    - three had divided into 4 cells, and 1 had divided into 2, and was starting to divide into 4! 
Two embies had already started dividing on day of ec, so they put those two back as research apparently says that these are more likely to implant and let us become pregnant!      that they do!  

So have two embies for the freezer!       I nearly fell over when we were told    


now official testing date is 4th December!       please let it be a BFP at long last after so much heartache!       

 



LL - thanks for your kind words   - LOL feels strange that the cheese man has had to step down due to getting what they wanted...  but can see that the baton has been passed on to save hands.....    ^beware^


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

OI!!!!!!!!!!!!! You taking the Mick?   

Brilliant news for today    . I can so understand the giggling part - to be honest. It is all a bit surreal isn't it?

ALL my good luck - my test day is the day before   

LL x


----------



## rdt (Jan 30, 2008)

LL - DW has told me off for been cheeky to you     

no offence meant !     

DW also asked are you on the Two week wait list or the november/oct cycle buddies as she is under the user name fuzzybear and they are all happly chatting away - part five or six at the mo - about 3 pages a day at the mo.....! firecrackers......... fire chatters more like ! LOL  

for the EC - it started off as my Dw was trying not to laugh and then saw my face and started giggling and that set me off !, by the end all the theatre staff were grining and helped for it to get it over quickly  

good luck for you as well        that you get a BFP.

rob

x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello there

No, I don't seem to have joined any lists this time round. I seem to be a bit more 'low key' this time for some reason.  

Ahh - I'll go and say hello to DW x


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi ya Rob,

Great news for you two today, made up for you and you sound so excited.

Lets all hope and pray this is it, plenty of positive vibes coming your way.

Still not far away you know, although i have some commitments now that don't allow me the same time on here as i used and Babybel is in that calculation too, lol.

But your right, you are in very good hands with these ladies

Cheese xx


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

Yay for PUPO. 

The 2ww is the longest 2 weeks you'll ever go through and I hope you get the BFP you deserve at the end of it.

Lots of luck  

Neil


----------



## rdt (Jan 30, 2008)

MR Cheese and Neil,

Thanks guys  this   is a   rollercoaster - at least I can go to work and try    to distract myself from the day to day madness of   will it wont it. DW has good days and bad days and as off work (a/l) so she is watching any signs like a hawk.

Think FF has kept her sane during this time - she is seeing friends who have been in the same boat at us and have a little one - so it nice that she can see that it does work    - 

just on count down till thursday - told my work that I needed the day off as no way would I be in any fit state no matter the result - will be either hyper or down in dumps...

work was a bit funny as i have had time off for going to the scans and got comments about needing even more time off   ..... so told them I would just take it out of my A/l. it just get on my (.)(.)      that they can be ok for me to got to scans and theatre but when I ask for a day off as its OTD - you would think i was asking for the a pay bonus and an extra two week hols  .....     ........

still thanks for all the postive thoughts - just hoping that the wee ones stay - pinkie and perky - work friends have told me Im cruel for calling them by those names - one even thought that was what we were going to call them that !     
had to point out that was their nicknames !

still fingers crossed for thursday........ is it me or has time slowly down at the mo   

rob


----------



## rdt (Jan 30, 2008)

well folks......... today was the big OTD............ was it   or   

well bang went waiting until sensible hour........ we did the test and as we had a bit of a   with the first one we did the test again and again and a total of six times and we got a.............................





































a        


yes a big F F P on all six tests....................... wooohooooooooo!!!!!!!!

DW friend who does acupuncture  oin her - just told her when she rang her that she feels that it could even be    as her pulses are sooo good.........................     

a BIG THANK YOU TO ALL FOR ALL SUPPORT AND WILL LET PEOPLE KNOW HOW GETTING ON AFTER FIRST SCAN - THE SCAN IS AROUND CHRISTMAS EVE ....... WHAT A POSSIBLE PRESSIZE - TO SEE ONE OR TWO LITTLE ONES GROWING IN DW TUM.

        TO ALL ON THIS ROLLERCOSTER OF A RIDE - MIRACLES DO HAPPEN... 

BOUNCHING OFF WALLS ROB

XXX


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Wow Rob that is fnatastic news! Just the best Xmas present for you & DW.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

OMG         

Only just saw this - HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE CONGRATS TO YOU BOTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

OMG.........................................OMG.........................................OMG...


Thats fantastic news.

Congrats to you both

Cheese xx


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

AWESOME.

I'm so pleased for you. 

        

Neil


----------



## rdt (Jan 30, 2008)

thanks guys !

still on   at mo - with a big   on my face.

still cant believe it ......... blood test yesterday came back ok and we now have a date for seven week scan..... the 23rd of december....... so   that every thing goes ok and we get a nice    .

a big thank you to all for all support ..  

rob 

x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

OOOH - my scan is the 23rd too


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Just noticed that you are 5 weeks PG to LadyLottie and massive congrats to you too  


Love the Cheese family   xxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thank you Mr Cheese. I'm still pretty sure its just a joke of some kind


----------



## rdt (Jan 30, 2008)

hi all,

well we had seven wek scan today  

and we found that we had one little eggie peggie with a very strong heart beat..... no sign of the other embie that was pt back unless hiding somewhere so we are pleased that we know one is doing ok and find myself keep looking at ultra sound scan - think it has not sunk in yet - feels like a dream..... what an early christmas prezzie........

hope all have a fab christmas and that 2009 bring you all your dreams and wishes.....

  

rob and abbi

x


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

Good to hear it went well. 

Best of luck to your little beanie.

Neil


----------



## rdt (Jan 30, 2008)

hi all,


just popped on board to see how folkes where and give you an up date, DW is now been struck down with SPd - poor dear is on crutches and had to hire a wheelchair on bad days    .  on the plus side litle one is six months and kicking poor mummy for fun - amazing to feel the little one move!    

booked and going for a four d scan later in month - anyone had one and any advice ?


     to those who need

rob


----------



## rdt (Jan 30, 2008)

just to let you know that little one decided that he wanted to see the sun eclipse yesterday and not wait for the full 40 weeks as most baby's should do.
Abbi went into labour at 8:15 yesterday. we took delivery via the sunroof ( aka emergency c - section) of baby boy Aidan Griffin John, who decided to be layed back and be a cute baby.....at 2:15 this morning  yes such a silly hour does exist. 

both mother and baby well - dad knacked


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Ahhh - Many Many congratulations     

Just read your news on the 3rd Trimester thread.

Enjoy your family


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

Congratulations. 

I'm really chuffed for you. 

Neil


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh HUGE CONGRATULATIONS


----------

